# شتلات المورينقا اسرع شجره في العالم (هل انت من الملايين أو انضم لهم) للبيع000للبيع



## بووفهد (16 أبريل 2014)

شتلات المورينقا اسرع شجره في العالم (هل انت من الملايين أو انضم لهم)
أسرع الأشجار نمواً في العالم
للبيع للبيع للبيع للبيع 




هل انت من الملايين
الذين زرعوا هذه الشجرة
او 
من الملايين الذين لايعرفونها 






هل تستخدم للغذاء والدواء، أو الطبخ
تستخدم
مصدات للرياح والحد من انجراف التربة
كسياج وفواصل بين الاراضي
تنمو في الاراضى القاحلة والحارة 
تتحمل الجفاف وتمتاز بسرعة النمو
يصل ارتفاعها إلى أكثر من ثلاثة أمتار في أقل من عشرة أشهر من زراعة البذور وقد يصل ارتفاعها إلى ما بين 9 و12 مترا خلال ثلاث سنوات م ويمكن أن تصل إلى جذع يبلغ قطرها 45 سم
مزايا ها
يستفاد من جميع اجزائها الساق والورق والبذر والجذر
تتكيف مع أي بيئة
• مناسبة لمختلف أنواع التربة
تزدهر في الظروف الجافة 
والجذر الرئيسي طويل، قليلة الجذور الجانبية، 
نسبة عالية من البروتين، 
هي مناسبة تماما للاستخدام في النظم المحصولية
فوائد المورينجا
•	يعزز الدورة الدموية 
•	يقلل من ظهور الخطوط الدقيقة والتجاعيد
•	يحتوي على أكثر من 90 المغذيات لدعم صحة الجسم
•	يدعم نظام المناعة
•	يعزز صحة الجلد ويجمله
•	يعزز الأداء الطبيعي للكبد والكلى
•	يعزز الكولسترول في الدم الطبيعي
•	يحتوي 46 المضادة للتأكسد
•	يحتوي 18 حمض امينى
تستخدم للتخسيس
•	يدعم مستويات السكر الطبيعي للجسم
طبياً
من أكثر الاشجار شفاء في العالم 
وعلاج ما يقرب من 300 من الأمراض
استخدمت منذ العصور القديمة في أنظمة الطب التقليدي في العديد من الثقافات
تنقية المياه
في العديد من البلدان تستخدم تنقية المياه مع بذور شجرة المورينجا. وقد أظهرت الدراسات أن هذه العملية ليس فقط يزيل الملوثات الصلبة، ولكن أيضا يقلل بشكل كبير كميات من البكتيريا الضارة
http://youtu.be/B5Pmg7yw1jQ
استخداماتها في بعص البلدان:
في هايتي، القرويين تغلي زهور المورينغا في الماء ويشرب الشاي كعلاج 
	أوراق المورينجا المجفف علاج الإسهال في ملاوي وأفريقيا.
	وتستخدم الأزهار والأوراق والجذور في العلاجات الشعبية للأورام،
	والبذور للأورام في البطن
	. يستخدم مغلي جذور في نيكاراغوا للاستسقاء
السعي والتوصيل على المشتري
نوصل الى أي مكان في المملكة
	للمفاهمة
	الاتصال او واتس اب
	0592886388​


----------



## بووفهد (23 يونيو 2014)

*رد: شتلات المورينقا اسرع شجره في العالم (هل انت من الملايين أو انضم لهم) للبيع000للبي*

[gdwl]يوم الخميس 
يوجد توصيل 
مجاني 
الى 
الرياض 
مخارج طريق الرياض السريع 
من مخرج المجمعه وصولا الى الرياض
للتواصل والاستعلام 
بووفهد
0592886388
تقبلوووو شكري وودي[/gdwl]​


----------

